# what do you guys think of my set-up?



## CorrectNickName (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello all!
I'd like to get all honest opinions on my set-up. Or what I should do differently. This is my first build, so far I think I'm on the right track.
Room:12x14 8ft ceiling. Its a small rectangle. Only opening is the window and door.
Monitor: Samsung pn64e7000. Wall mounted 48" off the floor.
Avr: onkyo tx-nr818
DVD: Panasonic dmp-bdt320
Game: xbox360
Connections: monster 1000 HDMI connecting everything together.
Center speaker: klipsch rc-62 II. 
Towerspeakers: *soon* klipsch rf-62 II.

This is it so far. Nex:Tt week ill be purchasing tower speakers. Like I said, I'm open for all ccomments / thoughts. No hard feelings taken. Im still within 30 day return policy. :T


----------



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

E7000 is a nice plasma, also consider a ST30 though.

Nice AVR

Very nice Blu player

I'd consider Blue Jeans Cable FE series cables, not sure how much you may be overpaying for the Monster HDMI cables

Nice speakers. I have an RC-62II center and two RF-82 II's, love em.


----------



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

I just looked at the Monster prices, get these HDMI cables instead:

http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/hdmi-cables/hdmi-cable.htm

Series FE are great and you can buy them in all kinds of custom lengths on Amazon


----------



## popalock (May 19, 2012)

GoNoles said:


> I just looked at the Monster prices, get these HDMI cables instead:
> 
> http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/hdmi-cables/hdmi-cable.htm
> 
> Series FE are great and you can buy them in all kinds of custom lengths on Amazon


Or go to www.monoprice.com for all of he AVR accessories you would ever need.

They have literally saved me thousands of dollars on cables alone.

Welcome to the forum. You will soon find out that he commercially hyped brands (such as Monster, Bose, etc...) can't hold a candle to most of the suggestions you will get here on the forums! A mere year ago I was having to rely on Best Buy for my HT needs as well. If I only knew then what I know now...

Start saving up for a sub man!!! Come back to us if you have any questions.

*Edit: Actually come back to us before you make any purchasing decisions. We're here for your benefit and if you can learn from our mistakes (and not make the same ones) the forum is serving it's ultimate purpose!


----------



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

I used to use Monoprice for everything, but I found I like mediabridge and BJC better for HDMI, I also tried a BJC sub cable recently and it was nice.

I have some tight bends so I needed more flex, thats the only reason I prefer BJC over media bridge and Monoprice. All good cables.


----------



## CorrectNickName (Jul 31, 2012)

As long as I purchasing thru fry's, I'm getting employee discount. I've read a few bad things already, about monster cables. Does the bluejeancables support 3d? I've been told I should go with monoprice?


----------



## popalock (May 19, 2012)

GoNoles said:


> I used to use Monoprice for everything, but I found I like mediabridge and BJC better for HDMI, I also tried a BJC sub cable recently and it was nice.
> 
> I have some tight bends so I needed more flex, thats the only reason I prefer BJC over media bridge and Monoprice. All good cables.


Cool, great to know!

Are they comparible to Monoprice from a cost perspective...

I couldn't get past their horrible website to make my cable purchases so monoprice was more of a convenience factor thing for me...


----------



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

No, they are more (around $20). They have a cable series that is meant to compete with the $7 HDMI, the FE series are bonded pair tech and will hold up better over time, especially when a lot of bends are required. My ent center is not deep and close to the wall, I've actually broken the end of a monoprice cable that was more rigid. Not the cables fault, just my setup. BJC's Belden cable is also made in the USA if it matters 

BJC now sells on Amazon Prime which is awesome, and the FE series offer lengths that change in 1foot measurements. So if you need an 8footer, you arent stuck with a 10 footer, you can order an 8, and so on.


----------



## CorrectNickName (Jul 31, 2012)

Good to know. See I'm learning already! Think I'm going to return my monster cables ...?


----------



## popalock (May 19, 2012)

CorrectNickName said:


> Good to know. See I'm learning already! Think I'm going to return my monster cables ...?


Yes! Without question! A cable from BJC or Mono will probably save you about 70-80%.

Question everything you purchase my friend... Yes, even your Klipsch purchases .


----------



## CorrectNickName (Jul 31, 2012)

popalock said:


> Start saving up for a sub man!!! Come back to us if you have any questions.
> 
> *Edit: Actually come back to us before you make any purchasing decisions. We're here for your benefit and if you can learn from our mistakes (and not make the same ones) the forum is serving it's ultimate purpose!


Sub wise. I was thinking of the klipsch sw-112? or go custom?? its a toss up, or maybe more of confused??


----------



## popalock (May 19, 2012)

CorrectNickName said:


> Sub wise. I was thinking of the klipsch sw-112? or go custom?? its a toss up, or maybe more of confused??


Subs are my favorite element of HT.. What is your budget?


----------



## CorrectNickName (Jul 31, 2012)

popalock said:


> Subs are my favorite element of HT.. What is your budget?


$800-$1200?


----------



## popalock (May 19, 2012)

CorrectNickName said:


> $800-$1200?


Nice budget man. Soooo many internet direct (ID) sub manufacturers within that range!

You are going to get a lot of opinions from our members here.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Some really good subs available within that price range. I would check both SVS as well as HSU. You couldn't go wrong with either. I went with an SVS PB12-NSD.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Also a fan of the Klipsch Reference series as I own RF-82 ii's


----------



## CorrectNickName (Jul 31, 2012)

JBrax said:


> Also a fan of the Klipsch Reference series as I own RF-82 ii's


are you running a pre-amp for those rf82 ii's? I listen to them instore, and thought they sounded a tad bit quieter than the rf62ii's??? they both were being powered off a tx-nr3009. could the 818 power those 82's better than the 62s? oh my, the questions start to roll in now..


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

CorrectNickName said:


> are you running a pre-amp for those rf82 ii's? I listen to them instore, and thought they sounded a tad bit quieter than the rf62ii's??? they both were being powered off a tx-nr3009. could the 818 power those 82's better than the 62s? oh my, the questions start to roll in now..


No, I'm running mine off an Onkyo 809. Due to the high sensitivity of the Klipsch speakers you don't need much power. As Jungle Jack likes to say you could run them off a clock radio.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I never demoed the 62's. Only the 82's and RF-7's.


----------



## popalock (May 19, 2012)

JBrax said:


> Some really good subs available within that price range. I would check both SVS as well as HSU. You couldn't go wrong with either. I went with an SVS PB12-NSD.


Those are sweet! Some other really good ones are Epik, Rythmik (one of my faves) and Chase Home Theater (CHT SS-18.1).



CorrectNickName said:


> are you running a pre-amp for those rf82 ii's? I listen to them instore, and thought they sounded a tad bit quieter than the rf62ii's??? they both were being powered off a tx-nr3009. could the 818 power those 82's better than the 62s? oh my, the questions start to roll in now..


The 62's sounded louder because they require less power to push. 125 vs 150 for the 82's.

If that was the case, simply turn up your AVR. As it was said earlier, Klipsch are very high sensitivity so they really need little power to push.

I own the Rf-7II's. If performance trumps looks, I have a few other suggestions. Klipsch are not bad from a performance/price ratio for sure.


----------



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

For subs Id look at SVS and Hsu. In that price range there is a VTF15h


----------



## ambesolman (Apr 25, 2011)

GoNoles said:


> For subs Id look at SVS and Hsu. In that price range there is a VTF15h


+1 Hsu VTF 15h was sub of the year for multiple home theater mags. Reviews are linked at the bottom of their page.

http://hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-15h.html


----------



## CorrectNickName (Jul 31, 2012)

Just got a chance to get a benq w6000 or Epson powerlite 3010 projector. What to do!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

CorrectNickName said:


> As long as I purchasing thru fry's, I'm getting employee discount. I've read a few bad things already, about monster cables. Does the bluejeancables support 3d? I've been told I should go with monoprice?


Fry's has $5 HDMI cables that work just fine.
I have lots of them.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

popalock said:


> Yes, even your Klipsch purchases .


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!  (As spoken by a Klipsch Heritage system owner!)


----------



## popalock (May 19, 2012)

hjones4841 said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!  (As spoken by a Klipsch Heritage system owner!)


Heritage us a whole other ballgame... Respect.

Your starting to talk a signifigant bump up in cash though. Especially compared to the RF-62.

I'm also a fan of their commercial products. Personally, I'm planning on having a Jubilee LCR with the KPT-12-VB handling the surround duties when I have my next theater space built out.


----------



## CorrectNickName (Jul 31, 2012)

Found a amazing deal on a pair of klipsch kg 5.5. I did some review searching
Didn't find much. How do you guys feel about them? Wait for the rf62?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Personally, I would. When I listened to the RF-62's, I came away fairly impressed. Just a tad too forward for my personal taste, but a good experience all the same.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I would wait also, those 5.5's are late 1990.s. The newer designs are not as nasal sounding with vocals as the older models. Were you using these for HT or music?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

popalock said:


> Heritage us a whole other ballgame... Respect.


Agree. I became a Heritage fanboy while I was in college back in the late '60s. Bought my first pair of Heresys in 1972; first K'horns in 1978. I do like the Reference series, however - have them in a 5.1 setup in a second system.


----------



## CorrectNickName (Jul 31, 2012)

Today is the day. Ill be picking up the rf-62ii's. almost thinking about getting the rf82ii's. I know, sorry guys I cant make up my mind...


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Go for the '82s. Unlike some things in life, in speakers, size does matter


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Might as well bite the bullet and get the RF-7s ;-)


----------



## CorrectNickName (Jul 31, 2012)

my room is only 12x14! This is goign to get LOUD!


----------



## CorrectNickName (Jul 31, 2012)

Pulled the trigger. Setting up the 82's right now


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

CorrectNickName said:


> Pulled the trigger. Setting up the 82's right now


I think you'll be pleased. I've had mine for awhile now and they really are great speakers.


----------



## CorrectNickName (Jul 31, 2012)

so now what? whats next?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

CorrectNickName said:


> so now what? whats next?


My first question would be how do you like the sound of your new 82's?


----------



## CorrectNickName (Jul 31, 2012)

Sounds amazing! Very straight forward, which I like. After tuning them, they just lit up my face. Just finished watching "cloudy with a chance of meatballs."


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

CorrectNickName said:


> Sounds amazing! Very straight forward, which I like. After tuning them, they just lit up my face. Just finished watching "cloudy with a chance of meatballs."


If that movie lit up your face then you're in for a treat. Give Transformers Dark of Moon a try.


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

ambesolman said:


> +1 Hsu VTF 15h was sub of the year for multiple home theater mags. Reviews are linked at the bottom of their page.
> 
> http://hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-15h.html



+2 I like mine and for a grand its hard to beat.


----------



## JavaughnS (Aug 6, 2012)

NICE..


----------



## CorrectNickName (Jul 31, 2012)

It time i get back on my home theater build. I have not yet purchased a sub
Hopefully santa will bring me one.  
Ive been feeling my ht is missing sounds. Ive been thinking about getting bookshelf speakers, or saving up and getting surround sound speakers for the back? I know the best choice would be doing both, but seasons coming up for giving, so itll have to wait. I would like to stick with klipsch. Any suggestions.


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

CorrectNickName said:


> It time i get back on my home theater build. I have not yet purchased a sub
> Hopefully santa will bring me one.
> Ive been feeling my ht is missing sounds. Ive been thinking about getting bookshelf speakers, or saving up and getting surround sound speakers for the back? I know the best choice would be doing both, but seasons coming up for giving, so itll have to wait. I would like to stick with klipsch. Any suggestions.


What is your budget along with how much space are you going to fill along with what is your current sub.


----------



## CorrectNickName (Jul 31, 2012)

I dont have a sub yet.. id like to stick with klipsch, so budget is thrown out thrown out thw window


----------



## CorrectNickName (Jul 31, 2012)

Room size is posted on the first page.


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

http://www.klipsch.com/sw-115
I will add though for that kind of money I would look at the VTF-15H from HSU.
You do not have to match your sub to your mains I hardly ever see anyone doing this and the reason is you can usually get more bang for the buck with the ID brands and the fact a sub does not need to be voice matched.


----------



## CorrectNickName (Jul 31, 2012)

Right now im not looking for a sub, but when the time comes, ill be looking into purchasing the VTF. Im looking for more of a surround/bookshelf speakers.


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

CorrectNickName said:


> Right now im not looking for a sub, but when the time comes, ill be looking into purchasing the VTF. Im looking for more of a surround/bookshelf speakers.


I would stay with the same brand and model of fronts for surrounds as they would match the tweeters and midrange which I find is important when they pan the sound track or multi-channel music.


----------



## CorrectNickName (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes, thats why I said i want to stay Klipsch. Let me rephrase what im asking.. Should I go RB51 or RB61 for now. Or just skip bookshelfs and go with surround sound (RS-62II or RS-52II) speakers?
Sorry if im not making myself clear, I was posting from a phone, and now from a laptop.


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

CorrectNickName said:


> Yes, thats why I said i want to stay Klipsch. Let me rephrase what im asking.. Should I go RB51 or RB61 for now. Or just skip bookshelfs and go with surround sound (RS-62II or RS-52II) speakers?
> Sorry if im not making myself clear, I was posting from a phone, and now from a laptop.


RB;s if you are putting them in the corners behind you and RS's if you are going to mount them on either side of your seating.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I have the RS and I am very pleased with them, couldn't imagine using anything different.
The RB are less expensive though which allows you to go up a size for the same or less money.
There is no wrong answer, it is user preference.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

chashint said:


> I have the RS and I am very pleased with them, couldn't imagine using anything different.
> The RB are less expensive though which allows you to go up a size for the same or less money.
> There is no wrong answer, it is user preference.


^^^ +1


----------

